# why the shrimp die one by one?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

jst want to know why the shimp dies one by one instead of multiple?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say having shrimp die one by one (at a reasonable rate) is more of an indication that the shrimp are dying due to individual factors (such as age) as opposed to environmental factors (toxins, pollutants, ammonia, etc). This is because the latter would cause shrimp to die en masse.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

How old where they? They should live for 1 - 1 1/2 year.
Sometimes, if you tank's water isn't good, the shrimp will die slowly. They are most vulnerable when molting, if your water is missing something. Then they die during the molting process. That will lead to your shirmps dying one by one.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

